# C Drive=50 GB, want to format it, help



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 13, 2006)

Guys, i knw tat the WIN XP installation needs at the max 7-10 GB for installation, but my C Drive on wich the current XP is installed is 50 GB (not my fault while setting the space during partition creation)

So i need to delete this partition and make a fresh install of XP on a new C Drive partition of say 10 GB ONLY. (so tat my 40 GB more space is used for other purposes).

So shud i jus use the Repair Console of WIN XP (while booting from XP CD) and go abt it to delete my C drive partition and  create a new partition of 10 GB and install XP on it ?? please tell me wat things i need to take care abt.. ???


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

Nah repair will not do the job, u'll hv to do a fresh installation! Just boot using ur XP CD and at the stage of selecting the partition, delete the C: drive and then create a new partition of 10 GB and select it for installation  

And if u don't want a fresh installation, then simply use Partition magic and then resize the partition


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 14, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> And if u don't want a fresh installation, then simply use Partition magic and then resize the partition


 
Thanx alot for ur reply bro,

Will this prevent me from doin a fresh install of XP and also recover my 40 GB of space (from the 50 GB) ??



Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes!
1.) Just install partition magic.
2.) Set the size of C: drive acc. to ur requirements.
3.) Then click on APPLY button. It'll ask for restart. Just accept it and it'll resize the C: drive at next reboot.
4.) After that ur C: drive will be of 10 GB and u'll get free remaining space. So just create another partition of the remaining space


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanx  

Is the partition magic s/ware from Norton? As i will search from net and d/load it tats y asking the full info of wich company is it from...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah! Partition magic is a Norton product now!
But I think its no more available as a trial download.
But u can also try Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.0:

*www.acronis.com/homecomputing/download/diskdirector/

Or FREE Ranish Partition Manager:

*www.ranish.com/part/


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 14, 2006)

My total C Drive is 50.7 GB, 
Used is: 29.3 GB
Free is: 21.3 GB

So will this Partition Magic still recover my 40 GB Space ?? or will I hv to first transfer sum files onto another partition b4 the reduction takes place, coz there must be sum other place where the Partition MAgic will transfer the rest of the files other than OS XP files?? I hope u got wat i mean...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes! If u want to reduce ur current partition to 10 GB, then it must contain data less than 10 GB.
So u'll hv to move ur data from it to another partition, if possible!

I'll advise u to first resize it to 30 GB and create another partition of remaining space, then move ur data from C: to new partition. After that when u'll hv less than 10 GB data in C: drive, u can easily resize it again to 10GB


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanx a lot, will try tat  

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 14, 2006)

My pleasure!

But be very careful while resizing the partition


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

i've tried the *Trial* version of Acronis Disk Director for same purpose (C:=32GB), but the trial s/w doesnt do any changes .



> Ranish Partition Manager can create, copy, and resize primary and extended partitions.
> It includes *command line interface and simulation mode* that works with large files
> so you can safely experiment before working on the real hard drive partition tables.
> 
> source- Ranish Partition mngr. website



^^ i dunno nothing about command line thing.
will it show GUI during the partition process...

P.S. i dont have XP installation CD, i got two Recovery Disks as my XP is OEM (HP Pavilion).


----------



## digiFriend (Dec 14, 2006)

trail version of partition magic or acronis disk director will NOT resize or create new partition 
try freeware Ranish Partition Managerbut back up data before it)


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 14, 2006)

thats where my  problem is.

the Recovery DVD (2 nos.), dont give any option of creating a partition. when restarted with the Recovery DVD in the PC, the re-install option is only ONE, & that involves restoring the HDD to Factory settings.
in which case C:=70~GB, D:=7GB(recovery partition). & as you noticed all the other drives will be deleted during XP re-install.

but i used a inbuilt feature to create the present other two partition (F:, K: ), now that CD (which i created using the in-built feature) does not allow to resize the C: drive eventhough i have 12~GB free space in C: drive.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2006)

I did a fresh install of XP on a new partition of 14 GB (jus to be on a safer side, i gave it 14 GB of space) now the *-=-=-=-= PROBLEM -=-=-=- *

Wen i checked in Control Panel>Administrative tools> Computer Management> Storage> Disk Management, there was approx *36 GB Unallocated space* :

It must hv caused due to my resizing of the original 50 GB space (as in my 1st post), so please tell me wat can i do with this Unallocated space, I tried making it a new partition (Logical Drive), bit there is only one Option of PRIMARY PARTITIN  now wat?? 

screenshot:
*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/e0/d651c0845519623ac075c8486e6b35e0.th.jpg

How can i utilise this Unallocated space guys >> 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

So what?
Just create another primary partition of remaining space


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 15, 2006)

use gparted live cd available at:
*gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2006)

@ Vishal,

Is that it ?? I mean will this partition work in same way as my other LOGICAL partitions ?? or will it conflict with the Win XP C Drive PRIMARY partition ???


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes! It'll work properly without any problem


----------



## r4gs (Dec 15, 2006)

Does Gparted partition without data loss?
I have a HP PC and the HP recovery CD does not let me partition my HDD.
IS there any other software(free) that can partition the HDD with no data loss?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

^^ for HP PC's, there's a in-built software that'll let you create a "PC Recovery Tools CD".

that Recovery tools CD will let you create Partitions. but make sure the C: Drive has as much Free Space as possible (keep C: drive under 7GB before creating partition using that CD).

b'coz that Recovery Tools CD allows *One Time Partitioning of C: Drive*.
the PC (windows XP) automatically Allotts a fixed Space for C: Drive (with some ratio - Free Space :Total Space...).
So the more space you have, the Smaller the C: Drive can be partitioned to.

When i was creating Partitions, i didn't know anything about this^^, as a result of that, now i have C: Drive with *32GB* size of which more than 13GB is free.


to burn that "Recovery Tools CD" (RTC), goto=> Start-> All Programs->PC Help & Tools-> *HP PC Recovery Tools CD*.

Follow the On-Screen instructions to create the CD.

If you're going to make Partitions this way then tell me, so that i can give more info on creating the partitions this way.


*WARNING* = *DO NOT DELETE /FORMAT the Recovery Partition in Any case*. no matter which s/w you use for the Partitioning.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2006)

Using the Administrative tools > Computer Management > Disk Management, to create a new LOGICAL partition, shud the QUICK FORMAT option be selected or shud it be left unchecked ??

I usually make partitions with the option  Unchecked, Please tell me by doin this (not selecting QUICK FORMAT) am i harming the sectors or my HDD in any way ?>>

I currently want to format a >30 GB unallocated space in my HDD using the Disk Management option, shud i go in for a QUICK FORMAT or no ??


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

If its a free space (not a partition), then u should do a full format not a quick format!
But if u want to format an existing partition, then u can safely choose quick format.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

guys i need *URGENT HELP*

i downloaded & installed the Paragon Partition Manager (Thanks to Kiran_Tech_Mania  ).

=>I tried to RESIZE C: Drive (size=32.1 GB, free space=18.1GB).
=>i'm trying to create *15GB* partition (from C: Drive).
==>i gave all input needed (new partition size...), but when i click *APPLY Changes*, the software gives me the ERROR (see the Pic).
*img121.imageshack.us/img121/3125/paragonwl2.th.jpg

will selecting *REBOOT* from the option allow the Software to Create/resize the new Partition at/durin Windows booting. 

*& is that method safe*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

^^
Buddy u can't resize system partition while running windows  
All softwares resize a system partition at the boottime, i.e., before starting windows


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

so is it safe to select the "*REBOOT OPTION"* then??? 

do i need any boot cd for this, coz i dont have one, got only 2 Recovery DVD's


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 15, 2006)

Its completely safe!  
And u don't need any CD, it'll automatically start itself after the boot screen


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

*THANKS A LOT Mr.Vista*

You saved the DAY. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/bow.gif
__________
hi again,

i got a little bit problem now. i was sucessful in resizing C: drive to 17.1GB.

but the free *Unallocated Space=15GB* is not accessible. 

i'm not able to Delete that Unallocated space & create a new partition from it. 
when i right click over the Unallocated space, the "Delete Partition" option is greyed out (not accessible).

what do i do next. i restarted the PC three times already .

i tried Windows Disk Management too, but same result. 
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/8673/partitionqc0.th.jpg

*URGENT HELP needed.*

My PC config. HP Pavilion, XP Home Edition SP2, P4-3.06GHz, 256MB RAM, Intel 915g(m/b)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't understand the exact problem, try to create the partition using Linux or also try Norton Partition Magic!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

in the above pic, you can see there are two partitions (free space 1.5GB & 13.5GB), which are result of the RESIZING of C: Drive (initial size 32.1 GB, present resized size=17.1 GB)

My Problem=>  i'm not able to create a partition from those two *Unallocated* free space, as they dont give any option of formatting/deleting/...

somehow i was able to Resize my K:drive (initial size=17.1GB, present size=20.1GB by merging the 1.5GB free space)

right now i've only *13.2GB* unallocated free space from which i want to create a 10GB partition & a 1 GB partition (virtual memory) the rest i'll merge it with F: drive.
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4182/partak1.th.jpg

sorry, i dont have Norton's s/w & dont know anything about Linux. 

i nearly fainted b'coz this resizing , what happened was, the letter K: got changed to G:, which has all s/w (Kaspersky....) & all started giving "Insert Disk" error. , i disconnected the card reader & changed the drive letter back to  K:. (now everything's working fine)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 16, 2006)

Is there no option, like "Redistribute Free Space" in this Paragon Partition Manager? coz such an option exists in Norton Partition Magic and it can help u in this problem  

Also try to resize an existing partition and then see whether it allows u to merge existing free space or not!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2006)

yes, there's a option "Redistribute Free Space" under "Wizards". but it shows an error-> "Could not load user Interface sourcearagon Wizard Library"

I'm able to *merge the unallocated free space*.

i'll try re-installing Paragon s/w & give feedback.
__________


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Is there no option, like "Redistribute Free Space" in this Paragon Partition Manager? coz such an option exists in Norton Partition Magic and it can help u in this problem
> 
> Also try to resize an existing partition and then see whether it allows u to merge existing free space or not!



after re-install of that s/w, the option "Redistribute Free Space" is working.

but if i put (merge) this free space into other partitions, then i wont be able to create the neccessary 1 GB & 10 GB partitions. am i right 

all i wanted to do is create two partitions (as mentioned above).


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 16, 2006)

If its not allowing, then why not u first merge the free space in an existing partition?
and after that try again to resize it.
and then try to create new partition from free space!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok, i'll try Merging it, & give feedback 2morow, coz i'll start @ 12am, then this'll finish @ around 1-1:30am. 

thanks for replying Mr.Vista.  do visit this thread 2morow too. 

btw is the following info useful, its the Properties of "Unallocated Free Space"


> Partition 4, hard disk 0
> 
> Volume label:
> 
> ...


__________
i *merged* the *Unallocated Free Space* with another partition, then again i resized that partition (resized to smaller size), but same problem has come back. the partition Manager does not give any Option for Creating/Deleting... that free space.
*smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/sad.gif
what shall i do now.

i even used the "Partition Logic", but for some reason it does not boot up properly. (i used 5 different downloads of same s/w, used Sonic Burner to burn the image.). & Windows Disk Management console, but to no avail. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/sad.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

I think its happening bcoz all ur partitions are primary  
Sorry! can't help much now


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah. all are Primary Partitions. 

last question, (sorry, it seems i'm bugging you very much now  ) 
=>can it be made/converted to *Extended Partition*.

or shall i just merge that 10gb into present ones.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

Not at all buddy! We all r here to help each other  

afaik, It can't be converted to Extended partition.
Merging the free space again in an existing partition will be the best solution


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2006)

that was what i was afraid of (merging), but its alright, now im going to get another HD.(& i just got a new mobile- completely unexpected )

Thanks for Help Mr.Vista. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/bow.gif

b'coz i've not only learnt how to do Merging, but also Resizing, , Redistribute HD partitions.

repd you for Helping & i really learnt a lot in this thread.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 17, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> .(& i just got a new mobile- completely unexpected )


Thats gr8  Congrats buddy...



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Thanks for Help Mr.Vista. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/bow.gif
> 
> b'coz i've not only learnt how to do Merging, but also Resizing, , Redistribute HD partitions.


My pleasure buddy


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2007)

*THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH Mr.Vista*.

i have learnt a lot from your post here

just a week back i formatted the HDD & installed HP provided Windows XP  Home.

now i have created FOUR extra partitions (vs. only 2 partiton for 1.5 yrs).

I learnt that we cant Create more than "FOUR PRIMARY Partitions", so this time in HP i created a BIG "EXTENDED Partition" (using "HP Recovery Tools CD")& then used Paragon PM to create others

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/1409/myri0.th.jpg


C: 8GB
D: 6.41GB (this cant be resized - encrypted)
E: 20GB
F: 20GB
G: 10GB
H: 10GB


Thank you again Mr.Vista


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

My pleasure buddy.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 27, 2007)

FYI a hdd can only have 4 partitions due to the limitations on MBR. Out of which one can be an extended partition.You can create as many logical drives in a extended partition. 

So if u need to create more then 4 partitions then u need to have atleast one extended partition. 

best practice is to create two primary partitions and one extended partition and then go on dividing the extended partition in logical drives as required.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

thats what i did, create one "Extednded Partition" & there after all are Logical Drives.

this HP system has got two "Primary Partition" - C: OS; & D: Recovery Drive.


----------



## ismart (Feb 27, 2007)

Also read this:
*www.theeldergeek.com/hard_drives_05.htm


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 27, 2007)

hey dudes *my problem was solved long time ago*.

*i just thanked Mr.Vista again* (as usual). coz this time i created the Partitions just the way i wanted.

(last time the person on HP Customer Service told me to create other partitions as "Primary", -back then i didnt know much on Partitions)


----------



## anispace (Feb 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH Mr.Vista*.
> 
> i have learnt a lot from your post here
> 
> ...



cant i use disk management in WinXP to create the partitions after using the Recovery tools cd to make a big extended partition.
Also why did u not delete the Recovery partition coz i think that the recov tools cd has that option?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

for me the WinXP disk management tool was giving limited option. - primary partition.

& btw this Paragon Partition Manager is FREE (promotional stuff), easy to use.

about Recovery Partition, its the LIFE SAVER . you should never delete it.

if due to virus attack, or data corruption your XP goes kaput, then this partition can *Re-Install XP WITHOUT Affecting the data on C: drive*..

very handy Partition.

& if you have deleted that partition, then the ONLY Option for you is to Recover (re-install XP) your PC with provided DVD disks.
which in the process *DELETES all Partition, data...& restores PC to Factory Settings*


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

u r talking abt which inbuilt feature???


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

wat?

if you're talkin of HP (post # 21, then have a look at the pics

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6580/hpyk9.th.jpg - *img148.imageshack.us/img148/6760/hp1um9.th.jpg


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

@s18000rpm

no but in this recovery we don't get any option of partioning during system recovery......and I have also used partion magic but it's dat also proved to be worthless.....i have HP Pavilion dv5200tx laptop and has 2 partition on hard drive of 100 gb capacity.......so ne suggestions regarding partioning .....i have one more prob.. 'll discuss it later...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

if you can wait for few minutes, i'll post a *Detailed Tutorial* on creating Partitions in HP Pavilion Systems

but till then,
=> get a CD (a regular one, *not* ReWritable).
=>goto this "Recovery Tools CD" Creator, select "Create the Recovery Tools CD".
=> follow the on-screen instruction to create it.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

i can wait whole night...........u take ur time..........and i have already already created my set of Recovery Discs.. .........and have also have used it just a few days ago...when my system crashed and wasn't able to recover thru recovery partition even......actually suddenly blue screen had come and after rebooting there was a blank screen with cursor blinking on left corner......


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

so is your system "OK" now.

are you using the Norton Security Suite provided with HP???


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

yaa its ok currently n m using NIS also.........but my whole data has beeen lost.........as m in hostel so dats not big deal here......but its 2 time i have to recover my pc in last 3 weeks....out of which last one really scared me......[]


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

first of all you need better Anti-Virus Solution.

as you mentioned you are in Hostel, then you must be swapping your friend's CD/Pen drives in your system, which might contain virus/trojans.

so my suggestion is to go for the FREE *Active Virus Shield* [AVS] (it has Kaspersky's Scan Engine).

if you have cash to spend, then get Kaspersky Internet Security (KIS) or Kaspersky AV (KAV).

if you go for AVS, then get ZoneAlarm Firewall 7 (free).

ok dude about Partitions, i have posted the Tutorial.

link-> *[Tutorial] Creating Partitions in HP Pavilion Desktops & Laptops*


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

i dont have option of pc recovery tools cd in system recovery folder of programs in start menu......in my laptop......so wat to do now????????


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

refer the pics dude, in this post post #49

or tell me what other option/apps are in "PC Help & Tools" menu.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

have only three options :
Application& Driver recovery
PC Recovery
PC Recovery Disc Creator.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

just to make sure this option is available or not, see whether this folder is in your system. "C:\Windows\*Creator*"

(app. name-> "C:\WINDOWS\CREATOR\*CD Creator.exe*"


if NOT, is it possible for you to get this CD from any of your friends???
__________
btw does your HP have Windows XP *SP2*?

i dont know about the launch year of HP Laptops


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 1, 2007)

yes i have that file ........but its for recovery disk, i have tried it too......................and i have already created my recovery disk set........and regarding recovery tools cd.....all guys here have hp laptops and i guess they 'll also have same  prob..........


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

oops i'm sorry, i gave wrong app. name,

see if this file is there
C:\WINDOWS\CREATOR\*ToolsCDLauncher.exe*


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 1, 2007)

no dats not there.........
__________
i think these r in only desktop pc's........


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

these "PC Recovery Tools CD" work on any HP PC's, so try to get one from someone

or try to call HP Customer Care Centre ->* 1800 114772* , they'll tell you how to create partitions. (this is how i learnt all those stuff about "PC Recovery Tools CD").


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 1, 2007)

ok...........i'll try dat .....neway thanx for all ur responses.....


----------

